# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  الرحمه حلوه يا ناس يا هووووووووو

## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

وتوقف الحصان المسكين عن جر عدة أطنان من الطوب المتخلف عن عدم عمارة وسط يوم ربيعى شديد الحرارة فى ميدان سفنكس عند تقاطع شارعى 
أحمد عرابى مع جامعة الدول العربية بالقرب من تمثال النوبلى الأديب الراحل نجيب محفوظ 




وكان سبب توقف الحصان المسكين خلو الإطار من الهواء

وكان الشاهد على ذلك 
المستشار مرتضى منصور


وإذا كان هو منقذ نادى الزمالك
فمتى سنرى يافطات شبيهة
مكتوب عليها
منقذ مصر!

----------


## sameh atiya

*مش عارف أقولك إيه يا دكتور
لسه كنا في سيرتك إمبارح بكل خير طبعاً
تسلم يديك يا دكتور*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *مش عارف أقولك إيه يا دكتور*
> *لسه كنا في سيرتك إمبارح بكل خير طبعاً*
> *تسلم يديك يا دكتور*


 
وليه مش عارف يا ترى؟!
حاجه واحدة أكرهها جداً
أن واحد يقولى 
مش عارف؟!
 :Beer:  :Omg: 


أهو ده إللى مش ممكن أبداً

----------


## sameh atiya

*يا دكتور هاقول ايه بس
ما اهو ده بنشوفه في كل وقت وكل ساعة
ولو كلمت الحصان او الحمار هايفهم أسرع*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*أستاذ .. دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى
والله المنظر مستفز جدا 
والصورة مؤثرة لأبعد حد
ولكن فيه مناظر مستفزة اكثر 
مثلا هنا ناء الأبناء بثقل الحمل .. 
فتصدى لها ظهر هذا الوالد المسكين



أيمكنك تقول لي : أي رجل  كاهل مثله يقوى على الحمل
بثقل ينوء عن حمله عنفوان الابناء
:

دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني

لا يسعني سوى الا نحناء إحترام وتقدير
امام لقطة من واقع الحياة جسدها احساسك النبيل*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *أستاذ .. دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى*
> 
> *والله المنظر مستفز جدا* 
> *والصورة مؤثرة لأبعد حد*
> *ولكن فيه مناظر مستفزة اكثر* 
> *مثلا هنا ناء الأبناء بثقل الحمل ..* 
> *فتصدى لها ظهر هذا الوالد المسكين* 
> ** 
> *أيمكنك تقول لي : أي رجل كاهل مثله يقوى على الحمل*
> ...


 


أكيد أكيد هذه الصورة ليست من القاهرة أوالجيزة
لأن عندنا لا توجد أرصفه نظيفة وخالية من السيارات الراكنه ومجرجه فوقها
عندنا الرصيف ممنوع السير عليه للمشاة
وأنت إللى إحساسك  فاق كل الحدود
ولكن تذكرى أن الرسومات إياها بالقلم الرصاص
هى من إنتاجى عام 1961
وحتى توقيعى عليها
والأصول موجودة عندى
وهى ليست معروضة للبيع حاليا!

----------


## نبع الوفاء

> أكيد أكيد هذه الصورة ليست من القاهرة أوالجيزة
> لأن عندنا لا توجد أرصفه نظيفة وخالية من السيارات الراكنه ومجرجه فوقها
> عندنا الرصيف ممنوع السير عليه للمشاة
> وأنت إللى إحساسك  فاق كل الحدود
> ولكن تذكرى أن الرسومات إياها بالقلم الرصاص
> هى من إنتاجى عام 1961
> وحتى توقيعى عليها
> والأصول موجودة عندى
> وهى ليست معروضة للبيع حاليا!


*الحقيقة لم أعرف هذه الصورة أخذت في أي بلد 

ولكن بدون شك انها بلد عربي .. للاسف 

:

حقيقي .. دكتور 
رسمك بالقلم الرصاص مدهش 
ماشاء الله عليك
صدقني افتكرتها صور لفنان ما .. وأنت أعرضتها علينا 
المهم تسلم الايادي والعمر كله لك*

----------


## زوجة رجل مهم

طب الحصان كان بطل وقدر يتحمل...... لكن ده للأسف الحموله فاقت قدراته

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> طب الحصان كان بطل وقدر يتحمل...... لكن ده للأسف الحموله فاقت قدراته




 :f2: عزيزتي زوجة الرجل المهم
عارفه الاسباب إييه:
أولا: في صورتك إللي بيجر العربية بغل مش حصان
ثانيا: في صورتك العربية لها عجلتين فقط بعكس العربية في صورتي بأربع عجلات ولذلك البغل أرتفع في الهواء لوجود محور إرتكاز واحد فقط مع الثقل الزائد للحمولة

----------


## زوجة رجل مهم

ياعينى على الكلام الموزون والدقه في التحليل

----------


## kmmmoo

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## osha

عدسة الكاميرا بتاعتك دقيقة لدرجة العنف يادكتور جمال
من اكثر الاشياء التي تؤذيني نفسيا اني اشوف الانسان بيعذب الحيوان الاعجم اللي ربنا سخره لخدمته ومفروض يعامله بالحسنى 
ولكن ارجع واقول ان الانسان مكنش رحيم ببني جنسه عشان يبقى رحيم بالحيوان 
شكرا على الصور يادكتور جمال

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> عدسة الكاميرا بتاعتك دقيقة لدرجة العنف يادكتور جمال
> من اكثر الاشياء التي تؤذيني نفسيا اني اشوف الانسان بيعذب الحيوان الاعجم اللي ربنا سخره لخدمته ومفروض يعامله بالحسنى 
> ولكن ارجع واقول ان الانسان مكنش رحيم ببني جنسه عشان يبقى رحيم بالحيوان 
> شكرا على الصور يادكتور جمال



*
*
*عزيزتى أوشا
نصبح تانى وماله
بعد تصبيحتى الأولى وترحيبى بعودتك
فى
* *ألبومات عمرنا* 
*
مرهفين الحس اللى زيك
لازم يكونوا فنانين
سواء بالكلمه او بالقلم أو بالريشة
أو العدسة
وعدستى على أدى
سونى سايبرشوت10.1
لكن مش المهم العدسه
المهم اللى واقف ورا العدسه
*
*مع تحياتى وتشجيعى لكى 
بالعودة الدائمة بإذن الله
للمنتدى*

----------


## green.land

من لا يَرحم لا يُرحم

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

للرفع بمناسبة ذكري مولدي الـــــ ٦٧

في ١٣ أكتوبر ٢٠٠٩

----------

